# how do I lower my nic in already made DIY?



## KingSize (11/7/16)

Hi All

I know someone will be able to help me with this...

I mixed a 100ml batch and even after a month steep the nic is still too high (tried a new supplier).

I mixed it at 70vg/30pg and 3mg nicotine. I have now made my juices 2mg and its much better.

How do I now lower the nic of the harsh batch? I have about 40ml left...

I'm guessing I need to add some VG... but how much?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Rhapsody (11/7/16)

You'll dilute the flavour by adding VG, I would mix another 30mls of the same recipe with out any nic and just add it to that 40ml you have left, that should be more or less 2mg, maybe someone can do that exact maths for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## KingSize (11/7/16)

Thanks bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/7/16)

Hi @KingSize 

By my calculations if you add 20ml of zero mg juice (PG/VG or your original recipe ) then you will end up at the 2mg strength.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## KingSize (11/7/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @KingSize
> 
> By my calculations if you add 20ml of zero mg juice (PG/VG or your original recipe ) then you will end up at the 2mg strength.
> 
> View attachment 60453



Thanks Silver! Gotta love this forum!

Only thing is, it has steeped for almost month...so should I add the extra juice and then let it steep for another 2 weeks or something?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/7/16)

KingSize said:


> Thanks Silver! Gotta love this forum!
> 
> Only thing is, it has steeped for almost month...so should I add the extra juice and then let it steep for another 2 weeks or something?


If the original juice called for steeping I would let the remix steep for about half the called for period.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

